# Cleaning cage of mites



## Mike (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, we took Little Guy to the vet, as he had red bumps on his tail, which have only gotten worse. Now his ears are filled with scabs. I have been treating him with an antibiotic (Baytril, I think). And recently, his housemate, Smokey, has been having the same symptoms. SO, I think that this is mites. I am going to the vet later this week, just to be sure. I was just wondering how I could clean the boys' cage.

I'm thinking of using diluted bleach, taking everything out of there (toys, hammock) and washing those thoroughly. I made this cage myself from scratch. One of the ramps is made of a carpet remnant. I would like to get rid of the carpet remnant, because it is too difficult to clean, but I was wondering what I could use in it's place?

What is the best way to clean their cage? I heard that I should get a shopvac/dustbuster, but I really, really don't have money for that right now. = ( Would my bleach idea work?

Thanks--I really don't want this to happen again!!


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

it should work if the concentration is strong enough. is there any wood in the cage? because that could be a good place for the mites to hide in...if you do i would soak it in boiling water to kill eggs ect. make sure you rinse the cage very wwell though...the fumes could damage their sensitive lungs.
and wash the rats too(along with thwir anitbiotics and mites medication)...you wouldnt want them bringing the mites right back in with them.
also about the carpet....you could use a wodden ramp ( which im assuming you have already) and make groves in it. that way they can keep a good grip..but sand it to avoid splinters.

thats what i would do.


----------



## whiskey (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe this is a good topic for us as we have had the mite problem and guess what? Its almost gone!!!  Here is what you have to do. First get some medicine from the vet, this is really hard to do with squirmy ratties but you take a very small comb, (and I mean really small, available in most good pet stores for a dollar or so) place some cotton loosly between the tines, then spray the medicine on the comb. You have to comb this medicine into your rat till they are almost soaked (not that much but wet) and the cotton wipes the mites away. Make sure that the ratties are warm after doing this (we use a red light, but not to hot) then clean the cage. We clean our cage at least once a week, maybe twice. You can get rid of them, trust us. 
I hope that this helps a little, and I am telling you exactly what the vet told us to do. 

Good luck

Glenn & Susann


----------

